# Georgia Hunting and Fishing Laws



## elfiii

Title 27

http://www.lexisnexis.com/hottopics/gacode/Default.asp


----------



## old florida gator

Agreed


----------



## elfiii

Deer Hunting Seasons and Either Sex Days By County

http://georgiawildlife.com/hunting/deer-opportunities


----------



## slipkid

elfiii said:


> Deer Hunting Seasons and Either Sex Days By County
> 
> http://georgiawildlife.com/hunting/deer-opportunities



Thanks for this.  Takes some digging to actually find this info out as the layers to get to this are confusing.


----------



## Drykilned

Anyone know if foreign manufactured 7.62x39 hollow point or soft point ammo is legal for deer in Georgia?  Good hunting ammo is getting hard to find and primers and powder are impossible!


----------



## Wanderlust

Drykilned said:


> Anyone know if foreign manufactured 7.62x39 hollow point or soft point ammo is legal for deer in Georgia?  Good hunting ammo is getting hard to find and primers and powder are impossible!


Pretty sure any center fire 22 cal or larger is legal


----------



## Railroader

Drykilned said:


> Anyone know if foreign manufactured 7.62x39 hollow point or soft point ammo is legal for deer in Georgia?  Good hunting ammo is getting hard to find and primers and powder are impossible!



*Deer* & Bear
Modern Rifles and Handguns: Centerfire only, . 22-cal. or larger with expanding *bullets*. There is no restriction on magazine capacity for rifles. Shotguns: 20-*gauge* or larger loaded with slugs or buckshot.


----------



## Drykilned

Yep, was aware of that, reg reads with expanding bullets.  Was just wondering if they consider the russian military classic 124gr HP and SP are considered expanding.  I know the 154gr sp definitely expands, just don't know bout what they consider expanding. Even this ammo is getting hard to find.


----------



## Throwback

When you are reading the laws themselves know that the definition of certain words are critical 
At the beginning of title 27 is the “definition” page. Acquaint yourself with it.


----------



## kavev42

elfiii said:


> Deer Hunting Seasons and Either Sex Days By County
> 
> http://georgiawildlife.com/hunting/deer-opportunities



I gonna post thread , thank god I found my answer in this link.


----------



## old florida gator

who else is getting logged out of their area


----------

